
The Shadow Project is an open source project aiming to be the core of privacy - johnslayer
https://shadowproject.io
======
johnslayer
Shadow is a truly unique project, spawned from Bitcoin, over 6+ months of
development has transformed the pseudonymous Bitcoin into the first true
anonymous decentralized cryptocurrency – Shadowcash. In traditional financial
terms, other cryptocurrencies represent the trackable check or card option,
while Shadow is cash. ShadowSend‘s unique zero-knowledge, dual-key stealth
address and ring signature protocol enables near-instant, untraceable,
unlinkable and trustless transactions.

Urls:

[https://shadowproject.io](https://shadowproject.io)

[https://doc.shadowproject.io](https://doc.shadowproject.io)

[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=745352.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=745352.0)

Media:

[http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/03/why-criminals-cant-
hi...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/03/why-criminals-cant-hide-behind-
bitcoin)

[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-race-for-the-first-
dece...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-race-for-the-first-
decentralised-silk-road-is-on)

